# Brichardi compatibility



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

36"x15" 40 gallon.

Planning to put a shell pile on one end for some multi/similis or occelatus. If I pile up some rocks in the other end and plant the middle will a group of brichardi breeding in the rocks end up causing problems for the shellies? The alternative is a trio of leleupi, but that would probably be MORE aggressive no?

Another thing i need suggestions about is something for the open water column that can live with the brichardi and shell dwellers and will school/swim up high. Would a victorian Hap work? I know the nubilus i kept were very tough and didnt hide much.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldn't do brichardi in that set up. Especially breeding Brichardi. You'd be better off with some Calvus if you want to keep shellies with another biotopic breeding group 

As far as open water, high water-column fish Cyprichromis are the only High water column Tangs that are readily available but I wouldn't put them in a 40 gallon though  . You might try Australina rainbows or tiger Barbs? I don't know much about Victorians sorry. 

HTH


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both brichardi and leleupi are known to kill shellies. Mine are on probation in my 72" tank, I will be removing one or the other when the shellies spawn.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have both brichardi's and shellie's in my setup and I haven't seen any agression between them. I may have just been lucky.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bigcatsrus said:


> I have both brichardi's and shellie's in my setup and I haven't seen any agression between them. I may have just been lucky.


Are they breeding adults?

I agree, with the two priors, unfortunately this mix won't work. I would pass on the Vic's too.


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

if the brichardi pair up, it's game over for anything else in a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

The thing about calvus is that 1) they breed and grow very slowly and 2) my girlfriend has vetoed them for having ugly faces .

Would a calvus pair work with some julie transcriptus and the shellies?

As for open water, I know it wont be a Tang, the tank is too small. Maybe a barb? Would like 15 neon tetras get completely slaughtered? I dont want the open water species to eat too many fry from the shellies or julies.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> bigcatsrus said:
> 
> 
> > I have both brichardi's and shellie's in my setup and I haven't seen any agression between them. I may have just been lucky.
> ...


Sub adult, showing some possible pairing.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bigcatsrus said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > bigcatsrus said:
> ...


I hate to come off as harsh, but the reality is that your experience is far too short in duration, and not applicable until they are breeding adults. Once you have breeding adults, and have kept them for some time, then your experience might be relevant to the OP.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Back on topic.

Some fish that could work in your tank include; Jul. ornatus or transcriptus, Telmatochromis vittatus/bifrenatus as good rock dwelling options.

As far as dithers, perhaps some dwarf rainbows (Neon Dwarf). I've kept smaller tetras including cardinals and neons with Sumbu Comps and brevis without issue.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I'd say its established that brichardi arent a good option.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Phildo said:


> I'd say its established that brichardi arent a good option.


They are a great option.... on their own... with anything else, NO. :thumb:


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> Phildo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say its established that brichardi arent a good option.
> ...


Right. Would daffodils have a lesser temper?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

No they do the same things. pulcher and brichardi are so similar. (may be the same species complex)
Maybe a group of Synodontis lucipinnis would be OK with them in that tank and keep the number of fry down. But unless you want a species tank then I would look outside these large aggressive colony builders.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry I still don't know how to quote on this thing  So I'm replying to the question about wether or not you could do Calvus, Julis and shellies.

I would pick one or two species for a 40 gal but, honestly, it's one of those fine lines between what will work and what should. I think your fish would survive fine if you had a Calvus pair, a transcriptus pair and some small shellies but I could set up a cot in a bathroom and live in there, I just wouldn't want to.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

Does anyone have experience keeping julies with shell dwellers in a similar sized tank? It would be pretty nice if both groups could breed and raise fry without bugging eachother too much. I know brichardi are too aggressive, what other rock dweller could colonize the rocks and not terrorize the shells?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

J transcriptus or ornatus would be your best bet with a colony of multies I think.
The larger Julies would raise em in the rocks and the multies in the shells at the opposite end (co operating amongst themselves to protect the colony fry if you establish a breeding group first) but a breeding tank is always more productive of young, with just one type of cichlid breeding.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> J transcriptus or ornatus would be your best bet with a colony of multies I think.
> The larger Julies would raise em in the rocks and the multies in the shells at the opposite end (co operating amongst themselves to protect the colony fry if you establish a breeding group first) but a breeding tank is always more productive of young, with just one type of cichlid breeding.


Keep in mind this is a 100% show tank, the breeding aspect is only for show. I find it much more interesting when there are multiple generations in a tank as opposed to a set fish count.

Im thinking a group of 6 ornatus and 6 gold occelatus with a schooling fish in the upper section, maybe emperor tetras.


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

i think you need a bigger tank if you want high survival rate among the fry


----------

